# Porphyromonas vaccine for periodontal disease



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Any thoughts on the vaccine for periodontal disease? My vet recommends it. I have a few doubts about it...you know, do we have to have a medicine or vaccine for EVERYTHING? 

However, my Sheltie had a terrible problem with plaque build-up and had to be anesthetized many times for teeth cleaning, which always scared me with the risks of anesthesia. Despite it all, by the end of her life we spent over $500 in one month on her teeth, had to have extractions with a gum flap, wear an e-collar for 3 weeks, and she only had 6 teeth left. It was so sad and I felt so bad.

I want to do all I can to prevent that for Tessa. A local store sells the Petzlife gel and spray and I intend to use that, plus brush. Does she still need the vaccine?

Anyone here vaccinate? Thoughts?


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

I've never heard of this, Jan, so I look forward to hearing from others. I worry about Izzy's teeth and wondered what the best course of action is to prevent problems....is Petzlife gel a toothpaste? What is the spray?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I took Gucci to a dentist consult and he suggested against it right now, Just mentioned a vaccine, but he was more 'proactive' towards prevention and daily brushing.,.he didnt say why he didn't recommend it, and I didn't think to ask.

I'm using the Petzlife products and LOVE them. They are working much better than the toothpastes and struggling to brush her teeth.

I would do some online research on the vaccine, and see what you can come up with. I doubt a vaccine alone would insure complete dental health, but who knows..it may help. Any side effects/risks?

Kara


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Judy, this is the link for the Petzlife products; I found it at our local indie pet shop that carries higher end products.

http://www.petzlife.com/

I read up on the vaccine, what little I could find online...it "may" reduce plaque, and you "may" need to give boosters. That's a lot of "mays" in my mind. However, I want to do everything I can. I just wonder if the vet is getting his education about this vaccine solely from Pfizer!


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Kara, I posted before I read your reply. I suspect your dentist isn't recommending it because it hasn't been out long enough to know if it's safe or effective? If so, good for him or her! Good to get a positive report about the Petzlife products!

P.S. Yikes...look what I just found when I googled side effects (why didn't I think to do this before????): "efficacy studies and potency validity of the vaccine is not fully demonstrated and recommends veterinary consultation prior to usage. Formaldehyde, a known carcinogen is a component of the vaccine."


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I have always had multiple cats and dogs. They have always eaten the worst foods, like Friskies and Mighty Dog. They never had tooth problems. My dogs were 16 and 17 yrs when they died, and they had all their teeth, and no tartar problems. 

My vet gives a certificate when he does dental exams, and so far, Kodi and Shelby have gotten "excellent". The only thing my vet told me to do was clean their teeth with a gauze pad - no toothpaste, just the dry gauze pad. It works as a slight abrasive to remove the tartar. Their teeth are great.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Michele, I understand some breeds develop plaque and teeth problems more than others. Shelties are notorious. I wonder about Havanese?


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

My vet told me about it because small dogs have a tendency to get the disease & said it was up to me. I didnt do it. I figure if i keep on top of their dental health & keep their teeth clean & mouth healthy, i wont have to even think about it. So far so good.

Anyway, I think some vaccines are developed just to make pharmaceutical companies even more money.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

LuvMyHavanese said:


> My vet told me about it because small dogs have a tendency to get the disease & said it was up to me. I didnt do it. I figure if i keep on top of their dental health & keep their teeth clean & mouth healthy, i wont have to even think about it. So far so good.
> 
> *Anyway, I think some vaccines are developed just to make pharmaceutical companies even more money.*


AMEN!!!


----------



## California Star (Jul 31, 2007)

I would try brushing the dog's teeth everyday.... I have never heard of a vaccine. 

I use oxyfresh for pets and a nice small Petrodex toothbrush for Bailey... He loves having his teeth brushed. We go to a tooth fairy for his teeth to be checked every 4 months just in case I missed a spot. 

Oxyfresh also makes great shampoos and ear cleaners... I also carry the products, if anyone is interested. The shampoo has a citrus smell to it and very natural and not strong.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

The Petzlife stuff is awesome! I put some on my teeth! LOL (yes, I'm that crazy!) The difference between the Petzlife and the other toothpastes is that most of them use baking soda, and the Petzlife uses grain alcohol, grapefruit seed oil, and a few other natural "proprietary" ingredients, but whatever they are..they made my teeth feel like I just had them cleaned! LOL

I'd say leaps and bounds better than the baking soda.

I think Gucci is more 'prone' to dental problems since she's on a homecooked diet, so I really need to stay on top of her teeth. Luckily, she's a CHEWER and loves her dental ropes and chew toys,bones, etc. So I think she'll be alright. The dentist was impressed with her teeth and didn't think she needed a big cleaning, he just sealed them.

Kara


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

What is the supposed purpose of the vaccine? Is it supposed to prevent the buildup of plaque? How is that possible via a vaccine?

Injecting a living creature with any amount of Formaldehyde seems so wrong, but then again, the only purpose I know for Formaldehyde was to preserve dead animals for disecting in my high school science classes.

I think home oral care is a much better option. My dogs expect their evening toothbrushing routine. I prefer the enzyme based toothpastes like Petrodex, and they do show obvious results. I did just buy a bottle of Petzlife salmon gel as I ran out of my Petrodex supply and will see how that works. It has a much stronger odor.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> What is the supposed purpose of the vaccine? Is it supposed to prevent the buildup of plaque? How is that possible via a vaccine?


I think the vaccine is intended to help prevent buildup in the gums of the dog, but regular dental care should prevent gum disease.

The thought of using formaldehyde (sp?) in an injection for a small dog is enough to turn me off. Eeks.

Kara


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Kimberly, Here's a direct quote on how the vaccine prevents periodontal disease: "The group of anaerobic bacteria responsible for most of the periodontal bone destruction are called Porphyromonas. The vaccine contains killed versions of the Porphyromonas denticanis, Porphyromonas gulae, and Porphyromonas salivosa. Thus the name Canine Porphyromonas Vaccine. These three types comprise approximately 75% of the bacterial population in the diseased gum pockets and are not normally found in the aerobic (i.e. oxygen-rich) environment of healthy gum tissue."

I agree that drug companies are mainly interested in profit and often don't disclose the dangers. I also agree that thought of injecting formaldyhyde is disturbing. But having been through such severe disease in my Sheltie I want to make sure I do everything I can for Tessa. I do plan on using the Petzlife products. I just hope it's enough.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Thank you for the direct quote, Jan.


----------



## Lilysplash I (Jul 19, 2007)

I was just at the vet on Friday for Stuey's one year check up and she mentioned a promising new vaccine for teeth and plaque and we would discuss it at his next checkup. I was surprised, having not heard of it before Friday, to have this subject appear so quickly on the forum. Forum members thoughts will be helpful for decisions in the future.


----------



## Lilysplash I (Jul 19, 2007)

PS: What does the forum think of Greenies? My vet said they have changed the formula.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I can't speak for anyone else, but my dogs are not allowed to have Greenies. It isn't worth the risk - old formula or new. I will give mine Pearly Whites, which have a rice base, but even when they get down to that last nub, I throw it out. I just don't take chances on choking or ingesting something that will create a blockage and needs surgery to remove. The find enough potential without my intervention. I sure don't need to hand them any opportunities.

By the same token, my dogs don't get Nylabones either. I've given them the edible varities in the past, but they just break off chunks too easily, so I stopped those as well.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

No Greenies allowed here. My dogs won't eat them anyway.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

No Greenies for Kubrick. He loves his N-Bone Pearly Whites anyway.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Um, I'm lost...what's wrong with Greenies???

I did take Tessa's Nylabone away; she'd shred them and little pieces of plastic were everywhere. I had no idea they would tear apart so easily. It can't be safe.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

http://www.cnn.com/2006/US/02/14/dangerous.dogtreat/

That was the CNN story that made everyone more aware of their danger. They don't digest completely and can become lodged in the dog's intestines and can be fatal. It's scary stuff.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

OMG!!! Thanks for the info! I'm throwing them in the garbage right now!


----------

